# Almost done



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I almost finished the chair for Sabrina. There was a lot of changes during the project execution but, today we finally sat her on the high chair. I need to do a correction in the tray to sit her more easily. That´s why I did not paint it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sabrina obviously likes it Alexis and she should. You did a nice job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*WOW!!!!*
that came out very nicely...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job...she will have a story to tell about it when she grows up...and she's beautiful...apparently she loves the camera...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent work Alexis. And thanks for the photos. They make everything so much more visual. Which is a good thing for me.

You have a lucky little girl there...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very good job on the high chair. It is sure to become an heirloom passed down from generation to generation. I built a cradle for my daughter before she was born. Of all the things I've built, it's the one my wife and I treasure the most because both kids slept in it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The boss knows


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

A Queen chair for a princess!!!! very fine job!!!!
Sid


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A beautiful job on the chair for an even more beautiful little girl.


----------



## Programer (Jan 10, 2015)

Very good job on the high chair. I like to make things for the grand kids too.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job. You better hurry up or she will out grow it! Then you will have to make another one!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexis'

I always enjoy your posts you make woodworking fun to watch. Great job on the chair. I admire your work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Alexis...


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very good Alexis. Obviously, you are enjoying Sabrina, a privilege for any grandfather.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks you all, guys.

This week end I will modify the wooden runners to make the chair more comfortable for her.


----------

